# 500W PSU/SMPS under Rs. 2000



## harshapops (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Please suggest a good PSU of 500W++ under ₹2500. Which has a 6-pin connector for graphic card and 8-pin connector for 12V ATX slot
My config is:
AMD FX8320 processor
GIGABYTE LMT78 motherboard
XFS R7850 graphic card
500GB HDD + 6GB RAM
DVD RW


----------



## billubakra (Oct 20, 2018)

You won't get a reliable one in that budget.


----------



## harshapops (Oct 20, 2018)

billubakra said:


> You won't get a reliable one in that budget.


How about a little higher, what could be my best option


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2018)

Not the best option but better than local Indian brands:
POWER SUPPLY COOLER MASTER MWE 550 - 550 WATT 80 PLUS CERTIFIED


----------



## billubakra (Oct 20, 2018)

@gta5


----------



## gta5 (Oct 24, 2018)

what is the final budget ?


----------

